# Inert Substrate Setup



## mbike1 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi, all! I'm getting ready to set up my 75gal rimless soon and have a substrate question. I'm using some natural quartz substrate called red flint fine. the grain size is great. My question is, is there another method aside from laterite to setup my substrate. Going with narrow leaf java fern and long narrow crypts in the back. fourm links and suggestions appreciated!

Josh


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I think Crypts are not really as demanding as some faster growing plants, so maybe you will not need the laterite. Perhaps some fertilizer tablets under your substrate would be better. More of a mix of fertilizers. 
Java fern, of course is a leaf feeder, so you will need to dose the water column. Crypts seem fine with this, too.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

I use caribsea torpedo beach sand in my FW aquarium. I have been able to grow everything from carpet plants to swords, but I do use substrate fertilizers.

As far as java ferns go, I don't think you would need much substrate fertilizers. The crypts would appreciate them though. Fluorish tabs work great, there's quite a few others available as well. If you go down the Fluorish route, buy the 40 tab pack online as you'll save a bunch compared to the smaller 10 pack.


----------



## mbike1 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thx for the advice. I have a bunch of stuff that looks like caribsea peace river but not enough. And I have 3 bags of eco-complete that i planned to use but after hearing some stories on iffy batches i decided to save it for a smaller setup. might just pickup some pool filter sand as i like the tan color of it against green. Thinking ill go with peat/Laterite mix on the bottom. One other question I have is what's the advantage of using peat on the bottom.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

If your worried about your eco, you could send it to me  or just call the maker and ask them. They should be able to ID if there is a problem with it.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

A light dusting of peat moss is a way to get a little organic matter going right away in a new set up. The little bit that is usually suggested is too small an amount to affect pH. 

I have used more peat moss as substrate, and this will drop the pH of the water. I have a paludarium with carnivorous plants growing in peat moss.


----------

